

Ask HN: What's the most effective way to protest in the wake of the NSA leaks? - nsa_throwaway

Some articles on HN have outlined ways that individuals can increase their own online privacy using various services and tools. But none of those things really &quot;stick it&quot; to the politicians or government officials who sanctioned and ran all of this.<p>There has to be a better way to protest and say &quot;this isn&#x27;t okay&quot; rather than simply hiding yourself from the current, known methods of surveillance.<p>Ideas?
======
bifrost
Its pretty obvious we stuck it to ourselves by voting in self important
bureaucrats time and time again, so changing that would be a good start.

Protests probably won't do much, hitting the sponsors of politicians would be
good though. You'll note that MoveOn/etc haven't really made much noise about
this so might be good to call them out as the sockpuppet that they are. I'd
say protest against the taxes that pay for this kind of thing, but that seems
antithetical to a lot of people...

~~~
LoganCale
Protests are good because they 1) keep the story alive, 2) make it more
obvious to ordinary people out in public, and 3) indicate to others that this
time we're really angry and possibly get more people to join in as well when
they realize it's not just going to fade away after a day or two like always
has before.

~~~
bifrost
This story has not and will not die in the tech community, but wilful
ignorance has kept people from paying attention to it for the last decade.

~~~
LoganCale
It's not guaranteed to not die—revelation after revelation has been coming out
for nearly the past decade, if not longer, and people always forgot and moved
on, or stopped caring—even in the tech community. It's only now, with so much
information at once, and putting it all together, that it's gained enough
momentum to stay in the spotlight for longer, hopefully.

------
jayfuerstenberg
① Don't be so lazy about your own privacy. You are the source of most of their
data from where you ate last night to what movie you're watching tomorrow. So
stop doing that.

② Populate the surveillance database with junk data by being unpredictable
each and every day. Make it more difficult and expensive to build a profile
about you.

③ Use TOR for your web browsing.

④ Make everybody aware of the issues and why they are important and get them
to spread the message further.

~~~
argumentum
Aren't 1 and 2 exactly contradictory?

------
squozzer
What would MLK or Ghandi do?

~~~
youngerdryas
Find out what really happened before hyperventilating?

